# Wasserkühler für R9 390



## the_leon (25. Juli 2015)

*Wasserkühler für R9 390*

Moin, 
wisst ihr, für welche r9 390 custom designs fullcover Kühler erscheinen werden??
MfG Leokasi


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühler für R9 390*

Langfristig wohl für die Meisten. Suchst du einen Kühler von einer bestimmten Marke? Für Custom Modelle wirst du noch am ehesten bei Alphacool fündig. Im Notfall dort anfragen und die Karte einschicken, dann machen die einen Kühler für dich wenn sie noch keinen für die Karte im Programm haben.

Schau mal hier rein: Alphacool - CPU Kühlung und Wasserkühlung sowie PC-Cooling und Silent-PC Artikel von Alphacool - Send it and get one cooler for free

Aquacomputer und Watercool werden sicherlich auch bald welche liefern können.


----------



## the_leon (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühler für R9 390*

Bei der R9 390 gibt es ja kein Refernz Design und meines wissens kein Refernz design.
Ich schätze AC wird bald einen bringen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wasserkühler für R9 390*

AMD wird in Zukunft generell keine Referenzdesignes mehr abliefern, zumindest soweit mir bekannt. Es ist ja mittlerweile generell schwer geworden Referenzkarten zu finden, zumindest bei den neueren Kartengenerationen. Das macht es für Wasserkühlungs-Firmen natürlich schwerer und Kühler werden länger auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Painkilleraxel (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für R9 390*

Habe hier ein Bericht über GPU Voll Cover Kühler geschrieben.
In meinem fall für das Costume Desing XFX R9 390 Black Edition.
Sapphire R9 390 unter Wasser, mal was neues testen.


----------



## IICARUS (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühler für R9 390*

Schau mal aufs Datum, zu der Zeit war die Grafikkarte noch recht neu.


----------

